
JPEG or PNG or GIF? Which Image Format Should You Choose? - emmacohnen
https://imagekit.io/blog/jpeg-vs-png-vs-gif-%E2%80%8Awhich-image-format-use/
======
onion2k
_...PNG24 for high quality, complex logos_

PNGs used to be a really bad choice for logos. PNG has a gamma correction
value embedded in the image that's pretty much always wrong. It can be
omitted, but then a browser can just make something up. If you want your image
colors to match your CSS colors in older browsers, don't use a PNG.

[https://hsivonen.fi/png-gamma/](https://hsivonen.fi/png-gamma/)

